# Poly Finish wont dry?



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello guys and gals! having a problem with a poly finish I applyed to my first home made SS. its made with curly maple and massgar ebony palm swell.

The finish on the maple dried to the touch in about 3 hrs, The finish on ebony has not dried much at all and its been 72 hrs.

Any advice on what to do or try?

Thank you!

FWVV


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds to me like the ebony contained some oil. You might try stripping the tacky stuff off with acetone, and then wiping the bare wood very well with acetone ... you may have to use steel wool with the acetone to remove the gummy finish. The acetone is not carcinogenic, not mutagenic, and not a neurotoxin. If you inhale a lot of it, it will make you drunk/dizzy. But acetone is produced naturally in the body and your body eliminates it. So it will not bio-accumulate. Acetone is very volatile and quite flammable, so best to do this outside with good ventilation. And you should use nitrile gloves. After the thorough acetone scrub, the acetone will evaporate from the wood very quickly. If the acetone did not remove the finish from the maple, sand it well with fine sandpaper. Then try applying your finish again.

I am no great woodworker, so I hope those with more experience will chime in.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Charles said:


> Sounds to me like the ebony contained some oil. You might try stripping the tacky stuff off with acetone, and then wiping the bare wood very well with acetone ... you may have to use steel wool with the acetone to remove the gummy finish. The acetone is not carcinogenic, not mutagenic, and not a neurotoxin. If you inhale a lot of it, it will make you drunk/dizzy. But acetone is produced naturally in the body and your body eliminates it. So it will not bio-accumulate. Acetone is very volatile and quite flammable, so best to do this outside with good ventilation. And you should use nitrile gloves. After the thorough acetone scrub, the acetone will evaporate from the wood very quickly. If the acetone did not remove the finish from the maple, sand it well with fine sandpaper. Then try applying your finish again.
> 
> I am no great woodworker, so I hope those with more experience will chime in.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


 Charles is right on!

Learn from mistakes to grow with skill.

SMS


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm learning and making mistakes!! Thanks guys for the help, I'll give it a try!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles is like a slingshot Yoda !


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

yes he is and he was right! worked very well!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you Charles!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. If you live long enough and make enough mistakes, you are bound to learn something! I am pleased it worked.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

